# 220 gal. build



## Malawi_Junkie

It all started when a friend of mine knowing I'm an aquarium GEEK called me and asked if I wanted another tank so of course I asked how big and he said huge, BE RIGHT OVER I told him. 
Well anyway it was this tank that some guy had stored in his moms garage for the past 10yrs because it sprung a leak and she finally got fed up and wanted it outta there. Being so old my expectations were not very high but to my surprise it was a 8ft 220 gal. reef ready Oceanic. Very pleased that I had made the trip I asked how much? I was floored when I heard $150.00 sooooo about 2 minutes later I was loading it in my truck with a very big grin!!! Well it took me a little longer do to the fact that it weighs about 600lbs or so, I needed reinforcements quick!!! go-go cell phone and here comes my brother-in-law and we were outta there.








200 gal Oceanic reef ready tank








Time for some serious scrubbing, 10 yr old salt residue n yuk...Actually came off pretty easily, it was so dried out after 10yrs it fell right off in alot of places/ vinegar solution took care of the rest








I couldn't believe this monster the largest I've had has been 55 gal. even though I've had tanks set up for 11 or 12 yrs.
Now my wife, well, we'll just say she wasn't quite as thrilled as I was


----------



## jimmie

hahahaha go head man handle up handle up


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

So the build begins. Luckily my brother-in-law Casey is pretty darn handy a more than just a little help. **** I think he was as excited as I was. He caught the cichlid bug from me about a yr or so ago and now has 150 gal. of his own, so I was a little green to say the least. Can't wait to see what he comes up with next to one up me. HAHAHA
Anyways a very good buddy of mine is a contractor and donated almost all the wood we would need for the build, Kendrick you the SH_T!!! saved me some serious dough but it was all left overs from different jobs, We had Oak,Maple Poplar,Pine and all the 2x4's we needed.









Upper and Lower frames are 8ft+ with 24" 2x4's every 12 inchs apart for support










Casey my kickass brother-in-law squaring up the frame before we tack it together










Cabinet frame squared and secured ready for some reinforcment










For the center supports we notched out our 2x4's so top frame and center cross support would rest on top of the legs for added support. I'm starting to think it's a little overkill










cabinet corner supports, each leg actually consists of 3 2x4's notched to allow upper frame to rest on top for support and the legs run all the way to the floor










Time for the cabinet front










Solid 1 peice Oak front, not too bad!










My brother-in-law sanding the cabinet. Git-R-Dun Casey










cabinet finished. ah time for some trim!

Will post more later


----------



## jimmie

thank u for showing me that because I'm about to buy me another tank a 180 or a 200 don't know and I'm going to build me a stand and a canopy like on aquariumdesign.com check those tanks out opcorn:


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

OK so time for some doors

Door step 1 we ripped boards on the tablesaw and routed grooves to hold door inserts










Door Panels I decided to make my own doors because I'm just a little thrifty or if you ask my wife just plain cheap. Anyways decided to router horizontal grooves every 3" in the front of the panels for some style










Door panels I ran a plunge router over the panels in order to create horizontal grooves every 3 inches










Finished 1st door panel,Cut to size and routed










1st door complete ready for sanding










Canopy frame










Canopy doors










Finished stand and canopy, Finally got the stand inside and put tank in place.










More to come


----------



## Liam_Doherty

Stunning! That looks great. Be sure to post some pics when it's up and running.


----------



## cholile

Excellent. Thanks for the great step by step description + photos.


----------



## scrubjay

oh boy oh boy oh boy! That is exciting! Won't deciding what goes into it be fun?


----------



## Mcdaphnia

How's the leak?


----------



## daowner

nice setup VERY big change since the 1st pic cant wait to see more and when its stocked what are you planning?


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Thank you all for the positive feedback. 
The leak was at the front right corner, so I stripped all the old silicone from the tank and resealed it with GE silicone 1. First attempt was a failure (still leaked) I figured out the problem was that I didn't remove the famed Oceanic black background and tried to silicone in front of it to the glass. I just got lazy because the background was held on by a bunch of old silicone and I didn't want to mess with it, Big mistake!! So I started over stripping out all new silicon and removed background, it actually came out pretty easy after I broke it, woops, notice first picture has background still attached. I wasn't too concerned about breaking it seeing how I have already started a DIY styrofoam background. Round two very successful water tested for 3 days to be sure but no problems sh is now watertight. Sorry I should of taken some pictures of this step to share with everyone. Pretty simple, just strip out old silicone with a razorblade making sure you first cut against the glass as to not dig into the silicon between the glass at the joint. Clean,clean,clean the glass, silicone will not adhere to itself. Then tape it off and apply silicon, when you run your finger along to smooth out the joint dont press too hard as to remove any of the silicone. Have a shot glass full of alcohol handy to dip your finger in it really helps to keep it from sticking to your skin.


----------



## jimmie

that's cool man;nice work =D>


----------



## caseyof99

The coolest part was the trim and the canopy doors but we forgot to take pics as we were goin. It was a little intimidating at first knowing that whatever we build will have to support thousands of pounds. Turned out real nice tho.


----------



## jimmie

o yeah if u look at the stands u buy it's light as a feather you know,sooo the stands we build is much better and stronger I think.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Light as a feather it is not.....cabinet is around 250lbs, canopy is around 40lbs. I think we built this thing to with stand an F-5. Overkill is just my nature. it's not like I plan on moving this beast around very often. I took some pictures of the canopy doors since we forgot to take them as we were building









































They open up nice and wide, they actually work better than I had hoped, makes for easy access.


----------



## larry.beck

Like the door design, very clean but functional!


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

I swear you guys are genius, I've been keeping cichlids for 12+ yrs and have learned more here than anywhere else. I have been reading and posting to these threads for only a couple of months and I am very impressed with everyones knowledge and creativity. It's like I've caught the bug all over again. anyways on to my actual topic

After some research here on Cichlid-Forum I decided on some DIY Durso standpipes. Went to a local supply store and spent abount $14 and here is what I came up with. I have 1" bulkheads so I used 1 1/4" pvc parts (2 caps, 2 90 degree m/f elbows, 2 couplings, 2 reducers 1 10ft stick of 1 1/4" pvc, I know I didn't need 10ft but I wanted extra for future projects) Any ways very simple to assemble using PVC primer and cement. can't wait to see how well these work but first I have to finish my DIY background and some lighting. I need not explain the Durso seeing how many of you already have. If you have questions just ask, but all the info you need is on this site.

























Driiled a very tight hole for the airline so couldn't it get sucked through. used a drill bit slighly smaller than airline and then just worked it around in the hole till it would fit very snug but could be adjusted up or down to raise or lower water level in overflows as needed.

























Dry fit in overflow still need to cut to height. I plan to leave 1" at bottom unglued so that I can remove them from the bulkhead and flush overflows every so often. I also plan painting them black using Krylon fusion spraypaint, I've read of several people using it here on CF
These were very easy to build, I hope that they dramatically cut out the noise level of the intakes as I have read.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Some pics of my 55gal. sump









Bio media chamber and baffles
planning on filling with bio balls about 5 gallons should due + 2 sponge filters in between baffles.
I got that basket and sponges not sure yet if I can incorporate them or not. 1st idea for them didn't work








drip plate above bio ball chamber it will be covered with filter floss









intake hoses









return lines, still waiting for my pump (Danner Mag-12) to arrive before running hoses. I was going to get the Mag-18 but I got a really good deal (  $100) on the Mag-12 from Big Al's on Black Friday special (saved $45 vs getting the 18 ) w/ free shipping. Now I just need to find a really good deal on some bio-balls I've been watching E-bay. If anyone knows where I can get some real cheap let me know!!!

will post more pics once pump arrives and media is in place


----------



## cholile

Go for pot scrubbies instead of bio balls. They have much more surface area. I found them at a dollar store in my area 6 for $1. I've seen people get them sometimes in packages of 10 for a buck at their local dollar stores.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

I've heard of alot of people using them,but I went to 3 different $ stores in my area and all I found were those yellow pads in pic which were 6 for a $1. Guess I will keep looking


----------



## john73738

Nice work Junkie,

That stand does look like you goild put a car on it. Funny how we do that out of fear of coming some to a disaster.

I agree with the Pot Scrubbers, however I am playing with the idea of ditching the Bio Media for Live plants. Some in the AQ for the fish to snack on, as well as a heavily planted refugium in my sump. Just think nothing beats nature. Will see.

Look forward to seeing it up and running.

Bear opcorn: :thumb:


----------



## jimmie

o yeah I like that,good idea for me for as the door open up from the top. :thumb:


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

So I started my DIY backgroumd here are some pics
Not exactly what I was going for But it is growing on me. In my minds eye I was attempting to simulate a Back to nature rockscape. 1st try
would like some feed back



























































































What do you guys think?


----------



## john73738

Think the design is nice, I would just add a little more color to it. You'll get the green naturally :lol: I would add some browns or reds to it to give it some depth.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## jimmymac

Looks great so far. I'll be watching this thread.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Well I decided to scrap this one and start over! I want a more realistic look. I cut the rocks out of this one and will try and incorporate them into the the new one. will post pics soon


----------



## mightyevil

You had a great texture going! I would not trash it yet, give it some color and it may convince you. Of coarse having more to choose from is better and if you are not 100% happy with it you should make another because once you silicone that baby in you won't be able to take it out unless you break down the tank. I would keep the same depth if you want to get as close as possible to the background look that you are going for. Great progress!

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## caseyof99

he already cut it up. too late. We got some nice boulders for the bottom and one to hang off the top glass tho. One of his buddies has an endless supply of the styrofoam so this prolly wont be that last one, LMAO


----------



## mightyevil

caseyof99 said:


> he already cut it up. too late. We got some nice boulders for the bottom and one to hang off the top glass tho. One of his buddies has an endless supply of the styrofoam so this prolly wont be that last one, LMAO


 :lol: Must be nice to have free resources!

If I had all that styro I would be making backgrounds regularly too :lol:

Can't wait to see whats in the works!


----------



## TheBanker

nice build, what are the dimensions on that 220?


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Yes it is very nice to have free resources, saves many $'s.

I did cut up the background to utilize the rocks I had already made but try an acheive a more natural look.

The tank is actually around 216 gal. 7ft x 2 x 2

Here is the rough draft of the new BG










It is going to take a real effort to coat each one of these rocks with concrete and remember where they go. I think this looks more realistic even though it's not quite as good as mother nature and a few million yrs, it should please me. There are tons of caves and hiding holes for the fish to enjoy. Will look much better once coated for texture and some coloring for depth.

Will post some more pics later


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

OK, so I made some new rocks and rearranged a bit. I was also able to dry fit in tank














































I also have the top boulder and 2 modules to cover overflows finished. Will post more pics after rocks are attached and colored


----------



## matthew1884

What did you use to stain/paint the stand and canopy?


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

I used Min-Wax Ebony stain, 1 thick coat waited 10 min and wiped off the extra.


----------



## matthew1884

that looks gorgeous I may have to use that stuff for my stands.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Ok so here it is with some color applied. I used quikrete liquid cement coloring,Charcoal and buff to mix up several different shades of reds,browns, and tans in the Drylok latex sealer


























































Looks like I will be able to install tomorrow.


----------



## DrgRcr

I think that looks awesome MJ, can't wait to see it in the tank.


----------



## mightyevil

I like it too, looks good!


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Here it is in the tank. still have a few rocks to silicone over the joint, unit is 2 pieces in the back with seperate modules to cover overflows.


















this has taken much longer than I thought it would.


----------



## HONDO

man, that is too nice.
fyi, the only place i can find pot scrubbies is at K mart. i dont know if you have a k mart anywhere near you as they are dissapearing, but you can give it a shot.


----------



## staples2485

we need an update opcorn:


----------



## TangTango

I agree on need'n an update.
It looks great so far but...
I want to see some fishies swim'n in that bad boy!


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

OK, so I actually had a major set back, after installing unit and waiting 2 days for the silicone to dry I filled it up and ran it. Everything was going as planned and then day 2 silicone failed and background well  shot out of the tank  . I need to regroup and try again. I felt as though I had used plenty of silicone to hold it. In hind sight this thing was over 8" thick in some places and thats alot of styro, the parts that remained in the tank were impossible to remove until tank had been drained. Much more boyant than I had expected with the concrete added to it.
First attempt =  Colossal failure, which is very upsetting seeing how I wanted this tank stocked by Christmas. It's now officially crunch time. At least it happened now vs 3wks from now (instead of cleaning up a little water I would be cleaning up dead fish and sand)
Here are some pics









wedged against glass to apply pressure
















BG after silcone failure sitting on top is the left overflow module
















Sorry I forgot to take a pic with water running.
Recap, Use alot of silicone when you think you have used enough apply some more!


----------



## mightyevil

And try cleaning the back of the background up some. Yeah, you definitely did not use enough silicone by the look of those pictures. When I use silicone I use so much that you should not be able to see the back panel of the tank and silicone will squeeze out of the sides.

It is actually funny how much silicone you used, sorry but it was.

On the other hand it sucks! and I feel for you! Sorry to hear it blasted out! Now we have to wait longer to see it up and running!


----------



## gmaschke

I just noticed this thread.... SWEET MAN!!!!!


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Well this was my first time and there are many posts about DIY BG's but I don't remember any of them detailing the install.
Ya live Ya learn right. Well anyway I'm glad to of amused you, I've gone through about 15 tubes of silicone and have several extra not sure why in the **** I didn't use more. Looking back it is pretty **** funny.
After looking things over I didn't account for the silicone in the tank, I measured it exactly to fit height. Inspection of silicone on the glass proved it was only secured by about half of the little silicone I did use. Amazing that it even held for the nearly 48 hrs that it did.
Anyways Mighty I really am impressed with the one you just finished. Therefore I will surely take your advise with a little humility and a touch of embarrassment. I'm very stubborn and will not let this set back defeat me, although I may reconsider my design.
Will post again after I regroup.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

OK, so after the 3rd prototype failed due to the fact that I didn't use nearly enough silicone to hold it. I have created prototype #4 , I used the same techniques to create this as previously mentioned.


















































































This time I used 11 tubes of silicone to install it and alot more bracing.
I'm also waiting 4 days to add water to be sure silicone cures completely.
So sorry, I will update with pics with water in about 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Deeda

Very, very nice. Looks extremely natural.


----------



## mightyevil

Looks even 100% better than the previous one!!! That is what I am talking about! It looks awesome, really outdid yourself here!

I think you have accomplished your goal...looks like one of the back to nature modules.

Now I am sure you are happy that your last one busted!!! A blessing in disguise!!!


----------



## Liquid_Pyro

I just joined this site, but have read through many other forums, and I must say this is one of the best tank threads I have ever read! Looks awesome man!


----------



## jimmymac

Very well done!


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Thanks you for all the great comments. 
I have learned a ton of stuff from the members of this site and only hope this may inspire or help someone else. Not to sound too cheesy!

Evil your comments mean alot since I know you have followed my project from early on and have walked the walked with your own thread which is most impressive. Your BG actually became a regularly refferenced photo during this project. I'm pleased with the end result, it is much closer to my original mental image.

Man did I go thru alot of styro!!!!

I just Hope it holds this time.
Has anyone else ever had a BG come loose?


----------



## Coln

That looks so real, I had a background come loose dont know how it held
at all when you feel how buoyant they are in the water


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Finally water.










Everything seems to be running smoothly. Starting the cycle










Pre-rinsed the PFS so its not too cloudy but far from clear.


----------



## mightyevil

LOOKS SWEET! :thumb:


----------



## CRich2084

Great looking background! Looks very natural. I think the lighting really adds to it too, the way it casts shadows, it gives it even more depth. Well done.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

This is my first system with a sump and I was a little concerned about noise after reading about flushing toilet noises and such.
The Durso stand pipes have defenitely done the job and put my concerns to rest.
I have a 30gal tank across the room with a single HOB filter and it is far louder than this system.
It's actually amazing how quiet the whole thing is.


----------



## reefed_out

Looks great!!! I was kinda concerned about the noise on your overflows too. Glad to hear they are quiet. I had a single overflow on my 90 gal reef a few years back, and it took a lot of tweaking to get it to be silent-ish... this was the all-glass brand supplied overflow kit though with their reef ready tank. Anyways, looks great, can't wait to see the stocking list etc!


----------



## staples2485

lets see some pics im about to start my 220 build could u get some shots of your plumbing from underneath? also some closer shots of your sump system. I just got a used 75 im gonna use for my sump. ill have to start a thread as well. im gonna try making a background as well. what are you gonna stock your tank with?


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

There are a few pics on page 2, but I will take a few new ones now that it's up and running.
I already had the tank so 55gal. sump. 75gal. would be nice, but it is hard enough getting in the 55gal under my stand. The BG was by far the most time consuming as well as difficult task of the entire build. But it was worth the effort!!!
Stocking so far
Metriaclima Greshakei albino 5"Male
Metriaclima Long Pelvic Zebra (Gallireya Reef) 2"Male, 2"Female
Melanochromis Johannii 4"Male, 3"Female 1/2"juvie
Labidochromis Hongi (SRT) 2"Male x 2, 2"Female
Neolamprologus Tretocephalus 4"Male
Pseudotropheus Flavus 3"Female, 3 juvies (5"male curiously died @1yr)currently in holding tank
Common pleco
Next I'm looking at Gold Kawanga and some afras.


----------



## mightyevil

Hey Malawi, can you post a pic of your albino greshakei?


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

The first pic was a while back. The last 3 I took last night.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Pics of plumbing...


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

a few more pics of stock...


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Updated photo.


----------



## CaseyV

holy cow that is the most beautiful tank I have ever seen! you did a BRILLIANT job!
wow wow wow

I hope I can do something like this one day... :thumb:


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Thanks Casey. It has definetly been a labor of love.
Well I have just completed a DIY fluidized bed filter to add to my sump but now I think I'm going to re-design my sump as well. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## Killaklipp

Amazing tank...wow


----------



## mg426

I WANT ONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaguars7

THATS SO DIRTY!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Tinga

Did you change your substrate? In the earlier pics it looks a bit more "chunky" than in the last few pics. Last few look like sand.


----------



## mightyevil

I think it is because in the first picture the sand was moist and had stuck together forming chunks and in the last pictures the tank is filled so the sand went back to being, well, sand.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

I appreciate all the comments

Mighty is dead on. Some earlier pics were with out water. Pool filter sand - haven't changed it.

Still playing around with lighting to figure out best combonation, last pic is 1 48" T8 colormax bulb which leaves it kinda dark. Also have a 48" T5 fixture with a colormax and a 6700k which is alot brighter almost too bright. I've read of some people using up to 4 36" and 48" bulbs which seems like way too much.
What would you guys suggest? 84"x24"x24"Tank


----------



## zazz

amazing background... its not often you something that rivals the off the peg stuff. I am definitely going to give this a go in my 300g that i have on order..

my only slight concern is the permanence of it all since in my present tank i am used to a real rock wall that is stacked.

one idea that i read and thought would be interesting was to embed those full on powerfull magnetic tank cleaning brushes into the back of the display. That way you could remove and even update at some stage if something needing doing or you just got bored of it and wanted a new one.. without disturbing the rest of the tank.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

*zazz*
Thanks, I didn't want to spend the $ for a backtonature BG so I went with my DIY nature.
Go for it, it's really not that hard but does take some time and creativity.

mightyevil has used magnets in some of his earlier BG's, he could probly help.


> I got the magnets at magnet4less .com, they were pretty expensive but I dont want my background to float so I got the ones I thought were adequate


Here is one of his threads check it out
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=198716&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=30
Hope it helps, if not get with mighty.


----------



## zazz

thanks for the link :thumb:


----------



## mightyevil

Magnets work very well but you need to use them in conjunction with the brace of your tank and substrate. Magnets will keep you background from coming of the wall along with the substrate and the brace will keep it from sliding up. The magnets do help but they can get very expensive, IMO attaching the background with silicone is the best thing to do when you have a glass tank, if you get tired of the background you can always break it off and scrape the silicone of with blades, I just did that for a 55 gallon and the silicone came right off with a few brand new blades, took me about 30 to do it, no joke!


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Updated photo


----------



## SuperBro

Malawi_Junkie - Beautiful tank, man! I am about to start a BG for my 125 and can only hope it turns out as sweet as yours. I have been doing a ton of research and I think I finally have the time to get started. I have a couple questions regarding your build:

1 - How did you affix the loose rocks/boulders to your BG? Did you just use silicone?
2 - Did you coat/paint the rocks before or after you stuck them to your BG? If you painted them before sticking them on, did you leave a bare spot for adhesion or does the concrete-to-concrete adhere well?


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

*SuperBro*
Thank you and welcome to CF!
Yes, I used GE silicone 1 to adhere the rocks. I coated them with Drylok some before and some after attaching to BG as to get all the nooks an crannies, just leave the backs bare for adhesion. Next time I will skip the concrete entirely, the two sides that cover the overflow boxes are drylok only and you can't tell the difference + you don't have to worry about cracking, leeching, or the long 28 day cure time. Just carve and or torch the styro to desired effect and paint with drylok, let drylok cure for 7 days then fill with water. Recommend having a inspiration pic or drawing to help you stay on track. Carving is very fun and messy, I used a hacksaw blade with duct tape handle then used a torch for texture.I would be Happy to answer any other ?'s you might have and wish you the best of luck with you project. Keep us posted.


----------



## SuperBro

Thanks. I plan on just using the Drylok method...the easier, the better.
I have another post on here regarding my filtration and if I have enough. Right now I have 2 Eheims - 2215 & 2217. One poster mentioned getting a couple AC110's. The issues I have with HOB's are the noise, the added distance from the wall and now incorporating them into the DIY BG. Have any idea on how to incorporate them into the BG? I know you have overflows so you don't have direct experience with this. Or do you know of an alternative to adding filtration without the huge cost?


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

You can buy or make an overflow box which channels water to a wet dry sump tank. These can be made for very little $ only major expense will be the return pump if you don't already have one laying around or you can design your BG to hide your HOB's. Just create areas behind the BG for filter inlets and heater, these will need a way to draw water through your BG from the tank which can be covered with window screen mesh to prevent fish from getting behind the BG.I prefer the sump method cause you can customize or change filtration as needed and hide all your equipment. This project was my first sump system but it was well worth the effort, fortunately my tank was pre-drilled so I haven't any experience with DIY overflows but there is alot of info and designs here on this site. I also have a 30gal. tank across the room from this tank and my HOB on that tank is much louder than my sump system. If you decide to go the sump method a durso standpipe is highly recommended to reduce noise.
Here's a link of good DIY sump system created by another member.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=167955&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=30
I would not use the long siphon tubes down into the tank as he shows, they could drain the tank out onto your floor unless you drill holes just below the water line to break the siphon but the idea is to hide the equipment.


----------



## staples2485

lets see a update


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

staples2485 said:


> lets see a update


Well recently I have been designing a new sump system which has it's own thread.
Here's the link
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=215750&highlight=

Anyway here are some quick pics I just took.

































You can see the algae growth on BG.
[img][img]http://i984.photobucket.com/albums/ae326/JJ2213/Running/SDC12415.jpg

My SRT Hongi is holding again :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: [/img]


----------



## Kerricko

Thanks for sharing this build. You guys did a great job. The fish look good too. :lol:


----------



## BigFish54

*Malawi_Junkie*

Awesome tank, and your background is amazing. Just moved down to Oklahoma from missouri, Wife has said once we get a house down here (either Edmond or Yukon) I can build a tank (looking at the 350 gallon range) When it comes time for a background I might give ya a hollar if thats not a problem for a little guidence or help.

Thanks,

Chad


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Thanks. Hit me up, I would be happy to help. I also know a couple of really good local breeders as well. So are you thinking in wall or stand alone? Plywood or Glass?


----------



## BigFish54

in the wall most likely, and it will be a plywood/front glass aquarium. Will deffintiely hit you up. Do you know any Frontosa Breeders? I have done the Mbuna, but want to have some bigger fish for this one.

Thanks,

Chad


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

I still haven't painted the returns.


----------



## PauloSilva

That looks absolutely wicked man.

Are those real or fake plants? If real what kind are they? Sorry if you've covered this before.


----------



## smitty

Great great job


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

*PauloSilva*
Thanks, plants are fakes I got them from Micheal's it's like a Hobby Lobby of sorts.


----------



## sureshot

Awesome job on the backgorund, and sweet deal on the tank.


----------



## Dane559

came out great!


----------



## cmjdjm1

Looks amazing! Tough luck about the background silicone failing, but live and learn I guess. Natures way of telling you that you were getting so good at carving styrofoam that it thought you should give it one more shot! lol


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Thanks, it certainly wasn't any fun cleaning it up but I'm extremely pleased with my finished product. It has been up and running for over a year now and holding strong. I would do it all over again in a heartbeat.


----------



## nEwLiGhTs

WOW NICE!


----------



## sik-lid

Hey Mj, that is freaking awesome dude! I think it should be on the show "Tanked" and I am not joking. You deserve the cichlid tank pulitzer man... Thanks for sharing this magnificent DIY. Now where did I put that foam and caulk gun??? Lol. :thumb:


----------



## rokit_armor

I had some Q's about using Drylok. Do you use the cement dye to color it? did you use the clear or white? Does it texture the same as the cement?
I am also considering a new technique involving hollowing out the background and filling it with cement or similar material to reduce buoyancy. 
Thanks!


----------



## rokit_armor

Wow! Very nice! I'm in the same boat as you, check out my thread on MFK
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... g-the-club

Can I add any chiclids to my community tank? (see above thread for listing of stock) or do they need to be in their own habitat?


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

I used the Quikrete liquid concrete colors and added them to the white latex based Drylok. no it doesn't texture like concrete, it is basically latex paint. I used a torch to shrink the styro for texture prior to adding drylok. After using Drylok never again will I suffer the headaches of using cement. If my BG was solid cement it would be far too heavy and would have limited my design options. Not to mention the month long cure time and another month or so of leaching.
I'm sure others may disagree, I only speak from my experiences.

Thanks rokit, Score on the tank. While you have plenty of room for stock some cichlids just dont play well with others so do your homework as to not create a battlezone. Pick a couple of available favorites and build stock list around them.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

I'm am very sad to add this update. Just reached the 2 yr mark since my DIY build and came home to a leaking tank last night. Not sure exactly were the leak is yet but a total break down was necessary. I only lost about 3 gallons of water but that was enough to warp the trim on my stand. Looks as though my BG will need to removed as well to make repairs. Starting to wonder if GE silicone I was strong enough for a tank this size. Could have been worse but sucks just the same. :-? :-? :-?


----------



## tim_s

Please test the seals on a rested 10 year old tank.


----------



## tim_s

Malawi_Junkie said:


> I'm am very sad to add this update. Just reached the 2 yr mark since my DIY build and came home to a leaking tank last night. Not sure exactly were the leak is yet but a total break down was necessary. I only lost about 3 gallons of water but that was enough to warp the trim on my stand. Looks as though my BG will need to removed as well to make repairs. Starting to wonder if GE silicone I was strong enough for a tank this size. Could have been worse but sucks just the same. :-? :-? :-?


I was not on CF in 2009 so when I saw this pop-up I thought you where currently building the tank, then I realized I am looking at a project started over 2 years ago. - It looks amazing but I am sorry to hear you have an issue.

Let us know where the leak is, possibly buy a rubber maid bin for your fish, this will give you a good amount of time to figure things out.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

I shifted stock to my other tanks so they are comfortable and allows me all the time I need.
I resealed the tank twice actually but failed to stop the original leak first go around. Second venture proved successful until the other night right at 2 yrs. Since I will most likely need to completely strip the tank and start over I am wondering about commercial grade silicone this go round. I was very maticulous about the reseal so I'm doubting GE silicone I was the the appropriate solution for this size tank. I have had very good results using it on smaller tanks though so I thought it was up to the job, apparently not. The leak appears to be in the middle of the front bottom seal. Further testing and inspection required to be sure though.
Any recommendations for industrial silicone?
Anyone have experience with liquid rubber? Not sure if it would adhere to glass.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

As much as I have enjoyed my DIY background I'm kind of looking forward to creating a new one. The creative process of it all is quite enjoyable (minus scraping out old silicone). Progress will probably take awhile since I don't seem to have much free time these days. I'll keep CF posted as I go.


----------



## tim_s

Malawi_Junkie said:


> I shifted stock to my other tanks so they are comfortable and allows me all the time I need.
> I resealed the tank twice actually but failed to stop the original leak first go around. Second venture proved successful until the other night right at 2 yrs. Since I will most likely need to completely strip the tank and start over I am wondering about commercial grade silicone this go round. I was very maticulous about the reseal so I'm doubting GE silicone I was the the appropriate solution for this size tank. I have had very good results using it on smaller tanks though so I thought it was up to the job, apparently not. The leak appears to be in the middle of the front bottom seal. Further testing and inspection required to be sure though.
> Any recommendations for industrial silicone?
> Anyone have experience with liquid rubber? Not sure if it would adhere to glass.


To be honest with you, 10 year old tank left dry, I would of taken the tank completely apart stripped the seals and started from scratch -- The silicone would of not performed, especially if you just created a new layer over the pre-existing as your laying your contact points over an already degrading contact point.


----------



## DanniGirl

Malawi_Junkie said:


> As much as I have enjoyed my DIY background I'm kind of looking forward to creating a new one. The creative process of it all is quite enjoyable (minus scraping out old silicone). Progress will probably take awhile since I don't seem to have much free time these days. I'll keep CF posted as I go.


I hear you! I always enjoy the actual process more so than the final outcome.

On a serious note, sorry to hear about the tank. 
Good luck!


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Depending on wear the leak is located I may do just that, break the whole tank down and start from scratch that is. There are a few scratches in the Front glass that bug me even though others don't notice them. I would like to buff them out or possibly switch front and back glass. After scrapeing out all 10+ tubes of silicone holding my BG in place swapping panes may not be a viable option.
One mistake I will not make again is having caves and crannies built into my BG this has proven only to be a pain in the @#% when trying to catch a fish. I may try and salvage enough of the BG to install on a couple of back logged projects I have on hold, a 55g and 75g in the wait. Have all equipment just need more time.
All projects on hold until the wife's bathroom is complete. Yes, I gutted the master-bath just for fun. DIY TV shows got me again, they make it look soooo easy!


----------



## matt121966

what about lights?


----------



## ryencok3

opcorn:


----------



## mightyevil

Just saw this! Sucks man, really sucks...

I could of told you about the small areas where fish could hide from you but sometimes it doesnt matter how much you try, fish will always find a place to hide from you!

Oh those DIY tv shows, they havent got me yet but only reason is because I dont have the money, not even to destroy a wall!

As far as the scratches go, maybe using the glass inside out will help as most scratches become invisible once water hits them... just a thought... Unless there are more scratches on the inside of the glass than there are on the outside...


----------



## matt121966

Malawi_Junkie said:


> One mistake I will not make again is having caves and crannies built into my BG this has proven only to be a pain in the @#% when trying to catch a fish.
Click to expand...

I am so glad you said that. I was thinking of cutting lace rock in half and silconing it to the back wall making ledges, nooks and crannies.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## asombrio02

just rejoined cf and the world of cichlid keeping and your build has me completely motivated. from stand to background, im jealous of that tank!


----------



## Kaenon

Oh man wow, just saw this thread.

It was an amazing DIY job all-around. From the stand/canopy to the BG, and sump I loved it.

I'm in a 2nd-floor apt, and all I have right now is a 55 gallon running with 4 AC70s and a 10 gallon with a sponge. When I get a house in a couple years, I plan on doing something similar to your venture.


----------



## gsubioguy

Malawi_Junkie:

Way late to the party that is CF and just came across this thread while researching foam backgrounds.

Did you end up pulling all the panes & replacing all silicone? What did you go with to seal the tank?

Couple Qs:
The overflows in the 220: are/were they surface only or do/did they also draw from below the surface?

Did you have any issues with designing around the weirs?

I have a 120rr that the two overflows are against the back (not in the corners) that draw from just above the substrate, midlevel & surface. My desire is to essentially hide the whole thing leaving just the inlets at each level uncovered.


----------

